
Bitcoin Relays – Part 1 - ivant_dev_nyc
https://galaxsis.com/posts/bitcoin_relays_part_1/
======
bored_hacker
no talk of falcon? [https://www.falcon-net.org/](https://www.falcon-net.org/)

~~~
ivant_dev_nyc
I went over it a little, left it for part 2 :) thanks for bringing it up, its
definitely going into the next part

